# Difference between male/female P.metallica?



## joni (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello,

could any of you give me some pointers in regards to the difference between male and female P.metallica's?

The reason I ask is, that I am offered a 0.0.1 P.metallica, and I would like to have a fair chance in sexing it. I don't have access to a molt. I hope that I am able to sex it ventrally, but in case I am not, would you have any guidelines to help me out?

The T is around 3-4". So can I rely on any pointers on the abdomen or coloration?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Lick496 (Oct 5, 2008)

Some people on this site can sex very accurately. If i were you i would get a picture and post it on this site


----------



## joni (Oct 5, 2008)

Lick496 said:


> Some people on this site can sex very accurately. If i were you i would get a picture and post it on this site


I have tried to receive some pictures from the seller, but they are way to blurry to be useful. The problem is, that I am to visit the seller on tuesday evening, and I wanted to get some advice before that  

I would love to get this metallica, but I don't think I would want a male. They are quite pricy, and males, as you know, don't live so long. I would like to have a better chance in regards to make an educated decision when buying the T


----------



## Lick496 (Oct 5, 2008)

ya, but even if u get a male, u could prolly hook him up with a female and make some cash


----------



## Warren Bautista (Oct 5, 2008)

or get a couple hundred slings!


----------



## Merfolk (Oct 5, 2008)

Not 100% accurate, but females loose the central dark stripe on the abdomen and remain with a paler back. Also, the female pokie genitalia is a bit like a continuous whitish lip while the male's is kind of narrow, with other parts nearby a bit different, some other here would be much better than me at explaining you this. BTW, they are plenty of pics on this board showing the differences.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

